# Photoshop- Stone Age Text



## soham (May 4, 2006)

Start by opening a stone image.

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_01.jpg

Type the text "STONEAGE" with a nice font.

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_02.jpg

Hide the text layer. Ctrl select the text layer to get the selection. Select the background layer and press Ctrl J to copy the selection in new layer. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_03.jpg

Double click the layer to open layer style window and enable bevel


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2006)

Nice trick, works... (Psst, post the resultant image too.. w/o selection)


----------



## soham (May 5, 2006)

I didn't even know that this tut post got automatically posted. Actually when i tried to create this tutorial I got a warning that the post contained more than 4 images. So I dumped the plan. So how come was it posted. Anyways heres the rest of the tut:-

Double click the layer to open layer style window and enable bevel&emboss. Use pillow emboss style.

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_04.jpg

Apply settings as shown.
*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_05.jpg

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_06.jpg

Duplicate the text layer and change the color mode to screen.

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_07.jpg


----------



## soham (May 5, 2006)

Here is the final result:

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/stonage_08.jpg

Reply if you liked the tutorial.


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2006)

nice one keep good work comming
now i'll try it.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 5, 2006)

hey,nice one dude......................................................


----------



## soham (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback people. I will post more tutorials.


----------



## aku (May 6, 2006)

nice 1 man!... its really nice


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

Can I ask who and why was my post repped "Even" here? Misuse i guess...


----------

